# Dasher drive shafts



## John757 (May 14, 2021)

Hi,
I've got this Formula car with what I think is a 75 Dasher driveshaft in it which I have been unlucky enough to bend. It's 510 mm long, not including anything on either end, just the shaft. I took the CV joints etc off to measure it. I am relatively sure it's off a 75 Dasher but which one? left, right? I think it's off an auto trans car but finding one that has comparable measurements is problematic. Help Mr Wizzard!


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't have a measurement for you, but I can add this. The manual cars have same length both sides.


----------

